# Unlocking Bootloader



## Jonas (Nov 11, 2011)

I have been trying to unlock to bootloader on my GF's Atrix, and I get to the part where I need to type the the directory of my Fastboot.exe into Command Prompt, and I think I am doing something wrong, because no matter what I type, it says directory not found. Do you guys have any tips on how to get the directory path in Command Prompt, or know of a link that will tech me this? I'm extremely embarrassed to post this since I am very knowledgable about rooting and flashing ROMs on my Droid 2 Global, and this small thing has me stumped.


----------



## loanerdave (Sep 24, 2011)

Create a folder on the root C drive called fastboot. Then run cmd. In the prompt type "cd C:/fastboot/" without the quotation marks. For the best instructions on how to unlock go here:

http://www.atrixforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3331
[TUT]Unlocking Bootloader and Installing Custom ROMs

I just followed this last night and got it done without a hitch. And the guys over at AtrixForums are awesome!

Tapped with my Rooted Unlocked Atrix running CM7 (and still trying to figure all this out!)

EDIT: I don't know why but it won't let me type back slashes. Make sure you are using BACK slashes in the command line not forward slashes like I put here.


----------



## ltdanno360 (Aug 31, 2011)

did you setup your android sdk and 
go into your control panel and set the 
enviromental variable lmao
its just the address to were your sdk/fastboot folder is like for me its
c: cd C:atrix android-sdk-windowsplatform-tools
but yours will be were ever you put 
your folder and remember 
the adb is in platform tools 
do a control c or right click to copy all and move to tools its easyer to type and less confusiong there are a few videos 
i found on youtube for a visual refrence
like i used

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## KSoD (Dec 17, 2011)

Could also try the Auto Unlock script written by mramirezusa on XDA.

Auto Unlock Thread

I used this method myself and it worked out just fine for me. I did get the No OS error, but I used option #3 to fix that issue and get the device unlocked. In total it took me about 5 minutes using this script to get my Atrix unlocked.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi all, I had followed all of steps, but still unlock implement. Anybody can tell me what's problem??? Thanks


----------

